# I read something that adding a potent creme which is used medically will produce xxx



## pixils (Mar 21, 2014)

Iread somewhere if you add a drug used for the gout pain you will have the be st pot imaginable . It was from the book the connisuer of mrajjuana . The drug is cicihnoe , my coputer is skippin for some reason sorry fr all the eras and misspellins has any have knowledge of this substance , the book is fm the seventies Ihave the pills andwould experiment for my own use Iam patient and have severe pain so badthat I can't wait to die the medicine helps b ut overtime Ineed stronger stuff I have The dreaded C word inmy bones brain and ribs makg breathingnearly impossible I don't want to bum you kids out but I don't want o take my own life so the medicine does help, if anyone knows ho w to krank I t up please help.I wil be the only smoking it THanks nd again please forgiveme fo all the eras.


----------



## Growan (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry you're feeling low, man. Keep on keeping on.

My dad had that book. I remember finding it when I was a about 14 and when I opened it a great big pressed leaf that filled the page was staring back at me. Found out years later he'd been growing in his mums back garden behind the shed. Apparently she thought they were lovely plants and wondered why he wouldn't put them out the front to show them off!

I don't know anything about Cicihone, I'm afraid. I would guess though, that whatever it was that helped with cannabis potency is now available as a separate and distinct additive. A lot of drugs that were in wide use in the 70's have since been removed from production and superseded by safer and more effective ones. If this one is still available now, it must have something about it. Good luck in your quest, I hope you find some relief for what ails you.


----------



## Growan (Mar 22, 2014)

OK, I found this. It seems that the drug causes seed to sprout polyplidal plants, which are basically the 'double muscled belgian blue' bastards of the cannabid world this....

"You can employ a growth changer called Colchicine. This is a bit hard to get and expensive. (Should be ordered through a lab of some sort and costs about $35 a gram.)

To use the Colchicine, you should prepare your presoaking solution of distilled water with about 0.10 per cent Colchicine. This will cause many of the seeds to die and not germinate, but the ones that do come up will be polyploid plants. This is the accepted difference between such strains as "gold" and normal grass, and yours will DEFINITELY be super weed.


The problem here is that Colchicine is a poison in larger quantities and bay be poisonous in the first generation of plants. Bill Frake, author of CONNOISSEUR'S HANDBOOK OF MARIJUANA runs a very complete Colchicine treatment down and warns against smoking the first generation plants (all succeeding generations will also be polyploid) because of this poisonous quality.


However, the Medical Index shows Colchicine being given in very small quantities to people for treatment if various ailments. Although these quantities are small, they would appear to be larger than any you could receive form smoking a seed-treated plant."

Came from here 
www.greenmanspage.com/guides/yield.html


But there's some pretty shitty advice on that page too. Like 'cut your light back to 14 hours a day to speed up finishing time' which is bollocks and makes no sense, and 'pinch off the end of all the leaves as the grow' to make the plant form a resin or hashy substance all over itself by completion. Again, sounds like rubbish to me. 

Apparently, all you need to know is in that book, which is available on amazon.


----------



## pixils (Mar 22, 2014)

growan, thanks so much I am so happy now , Ithrew a needle in a haystack and you found it, I am feeling so sick and in so much pain I could never have found anything .Believe me I try my best everyday and I have seven childen, three are very young they know I am sick,but I try always to keep positive. at night its the hardest.I can get anything I want from my Dr. I am in my third year of pain 24 -7 . They can not believe how I exsist in this condition, my secret is easy . I am going on with this treatment,and I will let you know. I just want you to know how I appreciate you for your help. Bless you.


----------



## Growan (Mar 23, 2014)

You're very welcome, I hope something useful comes out of it. This link has some strain reviews, all of these have been taggd as have pain relieving properties.

www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/tag/pain-relief/


----------



## Kransterdam (Mar 25, 2014)

I have heard about something like this thing too.This is an old recepie, on how to make a killer grass with poison.I had a prevelige to smoke it, and it was not nice.Strong and ollmost painfull stone accompanied with most uncomfortable feeling.I,m not shure with what kind of substance-poison it was sprout, but it was supose to be toxic to smoke first generation of plants.I was smoking the second generation.This thing would not be good for pain tretmant in my opinion.


----------



## nova1992 (Mar 28, 2014)

That chemical is toxic so please be very careful!
can you buy marijuana from dispensaries?
they have thc oils and tinctures and edibles and concentrates that you can get and they are way stronger than weed alone. 
Marijuana helps get rid of cancer.
I wish you the best of luck and i hope you get through this.
If you live somewhere that allows sick people to buy marijuana from a dispensary then i would get my card asap.
I will put you in my prayers tonight and im so sorry that you are sick.
stay positive for your family and yourself, positivity is a great healer 
good luck buddy, post all your questions on this site and we will help you best we can.
dispensaries also sell clones of certain strains that could be very potent and you can take them home and grow them.
I think cbd? Or is it cbn? Someone chime in please! Helps nausea and pain a lot so see if you can find a strain high in it, i think its cbd that you are looking for.. Someone will correct me!

Good luck and god bless you. You will make it through this


----------



## pixils (Mar 31, 2014)

nova, thanks, Growan thank you .I do go to a clinic ,the prices are very high were I go,600.00 for an ounce. I have tried oils and tintures , and it cost approximately 1800 dollars a month between the cost of prescribed medicine and medical marijuana its nearly 2400 dollars a month added to cost of living it is hard .The docs tell me all the time if I keep fighting I may go another 5 years. I am told with my strength They are working every day on new treatments. I am told I can grow medicine and sell it to the others that are sick.I understand that, but its hard to find new patients, and their is a three dollar fee which the state gets for every person I sign up on the program.I thank everyone that has helped me, I want to see my grand-daughter marry someday.That will make me so happy.


----------

